# Let’s Go To: Wacken Open Air!



## jeorgia (Apr 5, 2020)

Speaking of drinking, you should probably know by now that Wacken, like any metal festival, is also a massive, massive, beer festival. Wacken is basically Ocktober Fest with 150 metal bands and an army of metalheads taking it over. They have a fucking 7km long beer pipeline they installed underground to supply all the beer they need for the festival. There’s a bar every couple of feet in the festival grounds. Vendors walk through the main stage crowd carrying huge packs on their back selling beer, so you dont even have to leave the show to grab another drink. People drink a lot of beer at Wacken, and that leads to some wild, ridiculously fun, and hilarious sights to see.


----------



## KEM (Apr 5, 2020)

Wish I could’ve seen this live, BMTH had a great performance that year at Wacken


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Apr 6, 2020)

no wacken right now, social distancing m8

plagues are only cool when spoken accompanied by blast beats, not the real ones.


----------



## jeorgia (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm A Millionaire


----------



## jeorgia (Apr 17, 2020)

KEM said:


> Wish I could’ve seen this live, BMTH had a great performance that year at Wacken




Wish


----------



## MGdepp (Apr 19, 2020)

jeorgia said:


> Speaking of drinking, you should probably know by now that Wacken, like any metal festival, is also a massive, massive, beer festival. Wacken is basically Ocktober Fest with 150 metal bands and an army of metalheads taking it over. They have a fucking 7km long beer pipeline they installed underground to supply all the beer they need for the festival. There’s a bar every couple of feet in the festival grounds. Vendors walk through the main stage crowd carrying huge packs on their back selling beer, so you dont even have to leave the show to grab another drink. People drink a lot of beer at Wacken, and that leads to some wild, ridiculously fun, and hilarious sights to see.


Only Americans could compare Wacken to Oktoberfest!  I have visited both.


----------



## jeorgia (May 13, 2020)

How old are you? 
My name is Michael.
I’m 17 years old and drink about 5-7 alcoholic beverages one night a week. I still want to have alcohol when I go out.
My friend comes home and drinks 4-6 beers every day.


----------

